# Yellowing leaves on clematis



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I've got some issues with the clematis I planted this spring. It's gotten insecticide fungicide and miracle grow bloom booster over the last month and is still getting worse. Any ideas?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I can't see the leaves very well, but it could be chlorosis (aka iron deficiency). A good sign is yellowing leaves, with darker veins. It could be either a lack of iron in the soil, or an inability for the plant to use the iron due to the soil being too alkaline. A few products I have used to counter it are espoma soil acidifier and iron-tone. Also I have used the fertilome liquid iron for a foliar feed.

A few other things that it is tough to judge from the photo. I have always heard clematis like to grow toward sun, but have shade at their roots. So maybe its getting a little too much sun at its feet? They also like well drained soil. So it could possibly be a little soggy there?


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

thanks! I'm gonna try some iron and see if that helps. The soil is well drained but its just been raining constantly. I think that may have something to do with the iron deficiency too.

Would more mulch around the base help to keep the roots cooler?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Some people will plant something in front of the clematis, on ours we plant a potato vine to keep the roots cool.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Some people will plant something in front of the clematis, on ours we plant a potato vine to keep the roots cool.


Yea. My parents always put some mounding annuals at the base to eat up some of the sunlight. SPV, petunias, etc.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Put a couple of handfuls of compost at the base of each to help with the nutrients and yes plant something at their base. I have creeping phlox under mine and together they are beautiful in mid spring.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for all the help! I added some Iron sulfate and magnesium sulfate to my watering yesterday and some peat around the roots. I'm also going to plant some phlox I got from my mom around the base to shade them some.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Good plan! Here's mine taken their third year after planting. The phlox bloom early spring and the clematis pop about 3 weeks behind.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

@Jconnelly6b Those are beautiful! I can't wait till mine get that big and full.


----------

